# psmouse-related boot pause

## Circuitsoft

When I have psmouse compiled into my kernel, there is a 6-second pause in the kernel boot time.

If I have it as a module, the kernel boots in 1.1 seconds, but there's about 40 seconds spent on "waiting for uevents to be processed".

Any idea what's taking so long, and can the initialization be moved elsewhere?

Kernel 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 amd64 on a Lenovo Thinkpad X120e, with an AMD E-350 CPU, 6GB Ram, and a 40GB root partition on a 120GB OCZ Vertex 3.

----------

## kimmie

I had a similar problem with the 6 second pause with psmouse in-kernel; although when I rebuilt psmouse as a module I stopped having problems. I've got a Lenovo W510, and I'm also using 3.2.1, so I've posted my kernel config http://pastebin.ca/2120402 for you to compare. Maybe there's something in the input device config that will help. Sorry I don't have anything more concrete to suggest.

----------

## Circuitsoft

I'm afraid there are quite a few differences between our KConfigs, as I have an AMD-based Thinkpad. I did reconcile a few differences with devices and power-management, and we'll see if anything happens there.

----------

## Circuitsoft

No difference - still the boot pause.

By any chance, do you have rc_dev_tarball (or whatever it is) set? I haven't tried that yet, and I wonder if that might solve it.

----------

## Hu

Please enable PRINTK_TIME, then reproduce the problem.  Post the lines surrounding the 6 second stall.

----------

## Circuitsoft

```

[    1.566945] psmouse serio4: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.5, id: 0x1e0b1, caps: 0xd000b3/0x340000/0xa0400

[    1.567264] psmouse serio4: synaptics: serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio4/input0

[    1.608970] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input6

[    1.612915] PM: Hibernation image partition 8:6 present

[    1.612926] PM: Looking for hibernation image.

[    1.613005] PM: Image not found (code -6)

[    1.613009] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    1.613032] registered taskstats version 1

[    6.171405] IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    6.405837] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/serio5/input/input7

[    6.499363] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    6.499691] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:4.

[    6.501880] Freeing unused kernel memory: 432k freed

[    6.502296] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 6144k

[    6.508414] Freeing unused kernel memory: 768k freed

[    6.514704] Freeing unused kernel memory: 756k freed
```

----------

## DirtyHairy

I second that, same thing here on a Thinkpad T420: A couple of seconds boot pause while the touchpad is initialized. I never thought much of it, though.

----------

